# am i the only one that thinks stevia is DISGUSTING?



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i try to be "sugar" free and use honey and maple syrup and stuff and lately ive been trying to use stevia but it makes me feel ill.. i get that aftertaste that artificial sweetners give me and it makes me want to barf. i know its natyral, but i dont like it at all.. i got this protein powder which by chance is sweetened by stevia and i dont think i can use it.. its just too sweet.. am i the only one?


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

It's vile.

Check out the Alternative Sweeteners thread that was started on here a few weeks ago. Some great links and info on other sweeteners.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I also find it totally disgusting. I made an apple cobbler with it and couldn't eat it. I also get that horrible artifiical sweetener aftertaste that makes me gag.


----------



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

Is there a "gagging" smilie?

Can't stand the stuff but I love Agave. I use it in everything.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

i used to think it was really disgusting too, but then read a really good book about stevia that explained how to use it properly. now i use it in a LOT of stuff and dont have any problems with it. i'm even using it in gfcf cooking and it's working just fine. my son is incredibly, extremely, ultra choosy about the food that he eats and he accepts it.

the book: Stevia - naturally sweet recipes for desserts, drinks and more! by Rita DePuydt

good luck mama's!!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

My mom is diabetic so I tried to get her to use it. She hates it, so does my husband. They say it tastes like saccrine. Ok whatever.

My mom uses SomerSweet now.


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moss*
i used to think it was really disgusting too, but then read a really good book about stevia that explained how to use it properly. now i use it in a LOT of stuff and dont have any problems with it.


Moss, can you give us an example of how you use it properly. I would love to use more of it but just don't like the taste. I used to use a tiny pinch in my coffee and then i just realized i prefered it better plain, than stevia sweetened. I really miss my two spoons of sugar though. There are a lot of foods that i miss sugar in.

We can't use honey or maplesyrup either.


----------



## beccaboomom (May 22, 2005)

I think it is gross. The little bit I did buy was expensive.







:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't like it either. It taste like artificial sweetners, I know it's not.
How are you supposed to use it, to make it taste right?


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I think it is awful


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I've only ever used the liquid stevia drops and found it to be quite enjoyable in ice tea and lemon aid. I use maybe 6 drops to a 16oz glass of heavy lemon squitted ice tea. A little goes a super long way. I've also used it in flavored seltzer water for my own 'diet soda'.

I understand the powdered version of stevia reacts quite differently and has a different taste. I have tasted the liquid only and I did lick a drop or two off my finger once -- way too sweet and if I ever got that much sweet out of the bit I put in my ice tea, I'd probably think it was disgusting too.

I do believe it is all in how you use it. I would not even begin to use it in baking. I do think it makes a great tea sweetener though.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I've had desserts other ppl have made with stevia and they've been delicious, but when I try to use it on my own it's really gross. So, it makes sense that there is a 'right way' to use it and I just don't know it.

What is SomerSweet made from?


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't like it either.


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

I found it tasted funky (ie bitter and had an aftertaste) when i used too much









Amy


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I use the liquid for drinks, homemade lemonade, teas, etc..., if I use the right amount then it tastes great, too much and it's







We were out of town a while ago and the only stevia I could find was the powder, OMG uke never, never will I do that again. The liquid is the only way to go.


----------



## Sol_Solved (Aug 18, 2005)

My mother made brownies and scones with stevia for my dad and I couldn't even stay near the kitchen, the smell made me sick. I'm sugar-free too but I'd rather avoid all sweeteners completely than have stevia. Still, I don't like sweetened tea or coffee anyway, so it's not a problem there. I will tell her about the liquid stevia, though, the one she bought was powder.

Sol.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think stevia is uke

That's my best way to describe it! So no, you're not alone!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm with the PP who mentioned agave nectar! That stuff rules! Here's a conversion table for those asking how to use it "right". HTH!

http://www.stevia-plant.com/using.cfm


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

It ruined pumpkin pie for me forever







I can't even stand the thought of stevia, and I have a big container that ate up my money. I've heard it's good with lemon or other tart things but I jsut can't bring myself to try it again.

I think I'm going to be giving Sucanat a try in some baking soon, have you tried it? My husband puts it in coffee and thinks it's delicious, so there is hope


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I dont care for stevia either


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

I love stevia, but I do find it's better when mixed with another sweetener like sugar cane, honey or maple syrup.


----------

